# "ενέθηκε"



## tsioutsiou (Apr 25, 2009)

Το βλέπω σε ιατρικά κείμενα με παθητική σημασία, ενώ πρόκειται προφανώς για αόριστο του εντίθημι/ενθέτω, αντί για ενέθετο ή ενετέθηκε;
Θεωρείται σωστό;


----------



## NatCat (Apr 25, 2009)

Μήπως είναι από το "ενίημι";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2009)

(Επίτομο Δημητράκου): *ενίημι:* 6 Α εγχέω φάρμακον, ιδ. δια κλυστήρος Ν κάμνω ένεσιν


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 25, 2009)

Το ενίημι σημαίνει εμβάλλω, χύνω κτ. μέσα σε κτ, εξού και η ένεση, ο τύπος πώς δικαιολογείται όμως; (ενήκε, 
ενείτο ή ενείθη)


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2009)

Το _ενέθηκε_ είναι του δεύτερου αόριστου του *ενεργητικού* _εντίθημι_. Το σωστό παθητικό λόγιο θα ήταν _ενετέθη_, του _εντίθεμαι_. Μια κακή δημοτική θα το έκανε _εντέθηκε_ (Χριστέ μου). Στην ενεργητική θα ήταν _ενέθεσαν_ (λιγότερο Χριστέ μου!) και «έγινε ένθεση».

Ελπίζω να μην πρέπει να πάω να κρυφτώ τώρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι ο τύπος θα έχει προέλθει από κάποια «παρεξήγηση» με τύπο άλλου ρήματος (π.χ. «τέθηκε») γιατί δεν μπορώ να βρω πώς προέρχεται από το «ενίημι»...


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2009)

Α, τώρα είδα τις χρήσεις. Τους έγινε ένεση! Δηλαδή σε σωστό αόριστο του παθητικού _ενίεμαι_, _ενείτο_! Μην τρελαθούμε!

Έφτιαξαν _ενέσουμε_! Αινείτε τον Κύριο.


Και _ενέσουν_ / _ενέσει_.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 25, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ. Οπότε κρατάμε το "ενετέθη". Αλλά άν θέλουμε κάτι από το ενίημι, "ενείθη το φάρμακο"... μμ μπα. Κρίμα, γιατί μετά βγαίνει ωραίο και καταληπτό το "να ενεθεί το φάρμακο".

:)) Έχει προχωρήσει η επιστήμη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2009)

Όχι, δεν κρατάμε το «ενετέθη» αφού δεν είναι του «εντίθεμαι». Δεν είχα κοιτάξει τις χρήσεις. Δεν υπάρχει _ένθεση_, υπάρχει _ένεση_. Και αν είναι δόκιμα τα _ενέσει_ κ.λπ., δόκιμο είναι και το _ενέθηκε_. Και το «να ενεθεί το φάρμακο αμέσως τώρα»!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όχι, δεν κρατάμε το «ενετέθη» αφού δεν είναι του «εντίθεμαι». Δεν είχα κοιτάξει τις χρήσεις. Δεν υπάρχει _ένθεση_, υπάρχει _ένεση_. Και αν είναι δόκιμα τα _ενέσει_ κ.λπ., δόκιμο είναι και το _ενέθηκε_. Και το «να ενεθεί το φάρμακο αμέσως τώρα»!


Το "να ενεθεί", σίγουρα. Το "ενέθηκε" το κάνω εύκολα "ενείθηκε" :), οπότε γραμματικά σωστό επίσης. 
Για τα άλλα, νομίζω, πρώτα "να ενθέσω τα καταπότια εντός της στοματικής κοιλότητας προς λήψιν" και μετά όλα καλά.


----------



## Costas (Apr 25, 2009)

Ας τα βάλουμε σε μια σειρά:

ενίεμαι

Παθ. Αόριστος
Οριστική
αρχαία: ενείθην -θης, -θη, -θημεν, -θητε, -θησαν
νέα: ενέθηκα, -κες, -κε, -θήκαμε, -θήκατε, -θηκαν

Υποτακτική
αρχαία: ενεθώ, -θήις, -θήι, -θώμεν, -θήτε, -θώσι
νέα: ενεθώ, -θείς, -θεί, -θούμε, -θείτε, -θούν.

Μετοχή
αρχαία: ενεθείς, -θείσα, θέν
νέα: ομοίως ( = που ενέθηκε)


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2009)

Με εξαίρεση τη μετοχή, δεν ξέρω αν υφίστανται αυτοί οι αρχαίοι τύποι και φυσικά δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν. Αλλά, αν προσθέσουμε και τον ενεστώτα της ΝΕ, _ενίεται_ και _ενίενται_ με μετοχή _ενιέμενος -η -ο_, έχουμε όλα τα παθητικά ίσως. (Περισσότερα _ενιέμενη_ από _ενιεμένη_ που θυμίζει «Εν Υεμένη».) Για το ενεργητικό, είπαμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 26, 2009)

Δηλαδή κυκλοφορούν γιατροί που _ενίενται _εμβόλια; Σήμερα, ανάμεσά μας;  Ή μήπως τα _εμβόλια ενίενται_ εκεί όπου οι _μετοχές διαπραγματεύονται_;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 26, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή κυκλοφορούν γιατροί που _ενίενται _εμβόλια; Σήμερα, ανάμεσά μας;  Ή μήπως τα _εμβόλια ενίενται_ εκεί όπου οι _μετοχές διαπραγματεύονται_;


Πλάκα-πλάκα, κάθε φορά που συναντάω στη μετάφραση το inject, ξύνω για αρκετή ώρα το κεφάλι μου μέχρι να καταλήξω σε κάτι. Π.χ.

Anabolic steroids, both oil and water based need to be *injected *intramuscularly.
Never *inject *a medicine that is not recommended for the illness you want to treat.
The assailants twice *injected *him in the neck.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 26, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Πλάκα-πλάκα, κάθε φορά που συναντάω στη μετάφραση το inject, ξύνω για αρκετή ώρα το κεφάλι μου μέχρι να καταλήξω σε κάτι. Π.χ.
> 
> Anabolic steroids, both oil and water based need to be *injected *intramuscularly.
> Never *inject *a medicine that is not recommended for the illness you want to treat.
> The assailants twice *injected *him in the neck.



Πέρα από το προφανές πρόβλημα χώρου, τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει π.χ. με τα:

_Ελαιοπαγή _ _και υδατοπαγή _ _αναβολικά στεροειδή πρέπει να χορηγούνται με ενδομυϊκή ένεση_ —εδώ ίσως αρκεί και το απλό _ενδομυϊκά_ (πώς να γίνουν ενδομυϊκά χωρίς ένεση; )
_Ποτέ μην χορηγείτε (κάνετε) ενέσεις με φάρμακα που δεν συνιστώνται (ακατάλληλα) για την ασθένεια που θέλετε να θεραπεύσετε (που θεραπεύετε)._
_Οι επιτιθέμενοι (δράστες; ) του έκαναν δύο ενέσεις στο σβέρκο/λαιμό_;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 26, 2009)

Ακριβώς, το θέμα χώρου είναι το πιο σημαντικό στους υποτίτλους. Τυχαίνει να είναι κάτι με καθαρά επιστημονικό περιεχόμενο, -ή και όχι τόσο επιστημονικό- αλλά η μετάφραση πρέπει να χωρέσει σε υπότιτλο. Οπότε, όταν η λέξη inject (6 χαρακτήρες) πρέπει να μεταφραστεί με τρεις ή τέσσερις λέξεις, είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα.

*inject*, 6 χαρακτήρες = *χορηγώ με ένεση*, 15 χαρακτήρες.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 26, 2009)

Τελικά τα λεξιλογικά πνεύματα συναντώνται! Παρασκευή πρωί ψάχνω το _ενίημι_ και το _ενεθεί_ και, βλέποντας να έχει ψαχνό, λέω στον εαυτό μου να αρχίσω σχετική συζήτηση — αλλά με πρόλαβαν οι εξελίξεις! Ευτυχώς που δεν διαβάζει αυτό το νήμα ο τσίου για να με καρφώσει στην Έλενα , τις θέσεις της οποίας από εδώ θα αντιγράψω.

Συνήθως «*ενιέμενος*» ο ασθενής/μυς κ.λπ.
«*Eνιεμένου* φαρμάκου», εδώ (τελευταία παράγραφος πριν από τη βιβλιογραφία): http://www.hps-pain.gr/gr/cd/st/4.htm

Το ρηματάκι (δηλ. *ενίημι*), δεν είναι σπάνιο (όπως γράφει ο Dylan) απλώς αρχαιοελληνικό (και ανύπαρκτο στη ν. ελληνική), νομίζω (http://www.proz.com/kudoz/381610):
Concerning earlier comment about verb ενέθηκαν/ενίημι (inject): point taken. No, the verb isn\'t a mutant. It\'s quite an interesting and unusual verb (also seen in the 1st pers. plural *ενίουμε*).

Εννοείται, ότι ο αγγλικός όρος «injectate» δεν περιλαμβάνεται ούτε στο Stedman's MD ούτε στο Churchill's και φυσικά σε κανένα ελληνικό. *Η συζήτηση γίνεται για το αντικείμενο της ενέργειας ως προς το «ενίημι» (ο ασθενής/μυς κ.λπ. ή το υγρό/σκεύασμα/φάρμακο κ.λπ.).* Βρίσκουμε «ενιέμενος μυς/ασθενής», αλλά όταν οι αγγλόφωνοι λένε «injectate» θα έπρεπε να αναφέρονται στο υγρό, φάρμακο κ.λπ.;
Το «inject» (εκτός google, αλλά και εντός) σημαίνει και «infuse». To OED δίνει το inicere (όπως και το «injective» -πιο κοντά στο δικό σας γνωστικό αντικείμενο), αλλά ο ορισμός του (medically speaking) δεν είναι ο καλύτερος (και είναι και μεγάλος :)). Το Churchill's, όμως, δίνει ωραιότατα:
*inject*
To instill or infuse (a fluid) into an artery, vein, organ, body cavity, or tissue region.
*injectable*
1. Suitable for an injection
2. A preparation of a drug or agent designed to be given by injection. (Κατά ΕΟΦ: *ενέσιμο*).

ΥΓ Ερώτηση που (τέθηκε τότε από τον nickel και μάλλον) ακόμη εκκρεμεί: Το _ένεμα_ είναι ή δεν είναι το γλωσσικό αντίστοιχο του _injectate_;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 26, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ευτυχώς που δεν διαβάζει αυτό το νήμα ο τσίου για να με καρφώσει στην Έλενα




Για να μην καρφώσω, να πάρω κι εγώ το κατιτίς μου, (αυτό το τελικό "ς" έχει όλο το ζουμί της συναλλαγής). Ξέρεις αν ισχύει τέτοια λεπτή διαφορά (τώρα με τις εγ/συγ-χύσεις) που λέει ο Μπαμπ. μεταξύ "εγχυλίσματος" και "εκχυλίσματος"; 
Εγχύλισμα: 2) (Φαρμ.) Ειδικό ξηρό εκχύλισμα. 
Εκχύλισμα: (Χημ.) ουσία (συνήθως υγρή) που απομονώνεται από μείγμα με εκχύλιση.


----------

